# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te caktivizojme  hardware akseleratorin nga videot flash ne you tube.

## benseven11

Si te caktivizojme  hardware akseleratorin nga videot flash ne you tube.
Shkohet ne you tube dhe klik te shikosh ndonje video aty.
Ndiqen veprimet sipas figurave poshte 1,2,3.

----------

